# Game thread



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Us vs Them.

Ruben won't be playing due to congestion..

I wonder if he'll be called a wimp too, like Zach was about 10 + days ago.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland hasn't won 4 straight since March 16, 2004 (almost 2 years ago). Game winner against Milwaukee on the road. That was a sweet game.

5 wins? Same time period, February 24, 2004 against Orlando.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What's the score? Wife won't let me listen to game because she wants to watch tv.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Antonio Madden: "You can watch the ball in the air, and find out which way it's going to bounce."


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Never mind, kicked wife out.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

this game is getting ugly!

lets go blazers!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Ugh wish i had league pass or anything...someone wanna give a little more info who's watching?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

got gamecast on finally... for some reason the darn thing wasn't opening up before... stupid mac safari blah.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Khryapa is the man tonight.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kryapa is playing well tonight. Sebastien played badly before he got hurt, making two bonehead turnovers. Zach and Bosh both look good, they should be going head to head all night. Good effort so far. The crazy canuck announcers on NBA season ticket are a total hoot, its like listening to Bob and Doug Mckenzie announce a game. I'll give em this though: Their announcers call it as straight as I've seen it called. They definitly aren't homers. :eek8:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

OntheRocks said:


> Ugh wish i had league pass or anything...someone wanna give a little more info who's watching?


telfair went out in the first and it was announced that he got three stitches in his lip and will be back this game. 
also an interesting tidbit, charles smith who hasn't touched the court in quite a while was put in with two minutes remaining in the half. scored one and missed one.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bballchik said:


> telfair went out in the first and it was announced that he got three stitches in his lip and will be back this game.


Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah viktor is making up for rubin but who will make up for viktor?

we could be playing better i am sure we will come out the half storming and making the raptors run run run run run!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

how'd sebastian go down?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> Us vs Them.
> 
> Ruben won't be playing due to congestion..
> 
> I wonder if he'll be called a wimp too, like Zach was about 10 + days ago.


I'm not sure where you heard congestion but I just heard it announced that he is out with bronchitis. Call me crazy but bronchitis is much more serious than congestion which could range from a stuffy nose to a sinus infection. I think there were a lot of people calling Zach a wimp because who's to say Zach didn't just have a stuffy nose?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

OntheRocks said:


> how'd sebastian go down?


*edited: Baiting isn't allowed*

oh come on someone else did it on another thread and even added a 3...2...1 and everyone thought that was funny! it didn't get edited at all. 


am i allowed to say how sebastian got hurt? if so, as previously stated, he was driving to the basket. the announcer commented on it but i don't know if i can say what he said so i'll leave it drive to the basket.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

randolph doing really well right now! just hit another shot. 

great block by prizbilla!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Zach racking up the assists... great job.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Zach racking up the assists... great job.


zach passing (and making good passes) is key to the teams success.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sounds like the Blazers are playing great. Wish I was watching it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh yeah i called it


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

outlaw has spring in his feet. seriously. this kid can jump like crazy!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

what is the record for assists in a game for the blazers?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> what is the record for assists in a game for the blazers?


team wise, 49. Player wise it's Rod Strickland with 20 (twice actually).


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I sure like what I'm "seeing" from Zbo tonight. 18 pts, 6 rbs, 6 assists and we're not even to the fourth quarter? I love a 20-10 (or 18-8) PF but one that also can pass and get assists is even better.

If he can average 18-9-3.5 for those categories, I'd be very happy and willing to forgive his less-than-stellar defense.

Blake also has 8 assists and Dixon 6. Bassy has 2 assists in what is showing as three minutes of play (of course, as mentioned, he also has two turnovers).

Gramps...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OUTLAW iz Streetz! Playin' really well...wow....good hope...KHRYAPA playing great too!


Darius who? Ruben what?

:banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> I sure like what I'm "seeing" from Zbo tonight. 18 pts, 6 rbs, 6 assists and we're not even to the fourth quarter? I love a 20-10 (or 18-8) PF but one that also can pass and get assists is even better.
> 
> If he can average 18-9-3.5 for those categories, I'd be very happy and willing to forgive his less-than-stellar defense.
> 
> ...



He and Pryz are developing a good repoire.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Outlaw had a tremendous 3rd quarter, constantly playing above the rim and harassing Toronto on defense. He seemed way more agressive then normal, it was nice to see. Its too bad he didn't put that dunk on Bosh home, that would have been on the highlights for years to come, he was so fargin high in the air. 

Zach is playing excellent, and its not his scoring that is impressing me. He is running the triangle offense, playing the post passer. His passing has been quite effective. His scoring has been excellent, playing totally within control.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Never mind.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

29 assist so far! :banana:


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

toronto announcers asking why blake and dixon are not back in seeing as how the lead is diminishing.....
these guys are cracking me up by the way.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

hasoos said:


> 29 assist so far! :banana:


and 30 is the seaon high..........keep goin guys!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

ridiculous turnover by randolph. and the lead is cut to 7 now from the 13 lead we had with the starting backcourt.....


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Blazers take it inside!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptors putting on a good run, hope its not close. :eek8:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I like that the game has gotten closer . . . test this young team. They withstood the Clevland runs, time to do it again. 

Building for a better future . . .


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I hate I can't watch this!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> I hate I can't watch this!


lol. Only laughing because I've been there


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Farg the Blazers are tensing up! :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****, can't we make a basket?!?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I've been waiting for us to make a run back at them but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. Even a mini run would save the game.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer's are due for a basket


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Zach, make these.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Was it a foul?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mgb said:


> I've been waiting for us to make a run back at them but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. Even a mini run would save the game.


we are still winning here ya know....gulp.......as i'm posting this rose just made two free throws................now i'm scared.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

92 - 90 raptors? geez thats horrid! not moving the ball!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Really, a time out might have help earlier.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I would call a play for Dixon right now


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow..what happened?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Wow..what happened?


24 to 3 run.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> 24 to 3 run.


Or 21 to 3, something like that.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you do a two for one and get a quick shot off?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Wow..what happened?


and chris bosh happened.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, that sounded lucky. make both of these Dixon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come Dixon, make both!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

dixon just looked so freakin out of control that scared the crap out of me we're so lucky he got to go to the line.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a fargin good game! Bosh is very impressive. Reminds me of Rasheed when he was young.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This sucks! At least we have the lead, but how they've been hitting everything lately they'll probably make this.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Sweet defense!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't let Toronto get a three off and steal a win


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Make your friggin FTs!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> This is a fargin good game! Bosh is very impressive. Reminds me of Rasheed when he was young.



I see that


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No fouls. Why couldn't he had made both FTs?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

nice job by blake poking the ball away w/out fouling. and GREAT D by the blazers there. :cheers: (why can't they play d like that all the time? :raised_ey ) can't believe kryappa missed his first shot, at least he made the second one!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Victory!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wheewwwww!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I notice Theo was in at the end. Any insight? Is Joel limping around the court?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah!!! Four Wins In A Row!! Let's Go For 5!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Four in a row! Enjoy, it's been a while.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazers Win! Blazers Win! :rock: :rock: :eek8:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh wow what a finish. I love the fact that they won 4 in a row, but they really had to work for them.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Theo was in because he was playing better on Bosh when he was out on the perimeter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, next 10 are on TV so I don't have to go through this again for a while! I was hoping for our first blow out but hey four wins for the first time in a 1.5 years says improvement to me.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Ok, next 10 are on TV so I don't have to go through this again for a while! I was hoping for our first blow out but hey, four wins for the first time in a 1.5 years says improvement to me.


I know it was tough, but I think a win like this goes further than a blow out. You would expect a young team to completely lose composure after losing a 17 point lead. On the radio it sounded like they got lucky in the end, but I would like to believe they kept their composure and grinded out the win.

Of course after a game like this, I'll take a blow out next time. : )


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I have to say, the whole team played pretty well tonight, but I think the guys at SF, definitly stepped up with Ruben being out tonight. Travis going 6 for 11 for 13 points and some terrific athletic plays was a definite bonus. Kryapa was playing good ball all night, and was scoring very efficiently until that dreaded 4th quarter. Zachs passing was excellent. He was looking for Joel all night and found him several times.The only glaring weak spot tonight was the defense. Too many easy shots. Part of the problem was that Torontos guards have a good size advantage on Portlands guards. Mike James could shoot right over Blake, and Jalen Rose had his way offensively with most of the Blazer guards and small forwards. Fortunately with some guys stepping up with Ruben out, they were able to negate them offensively.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Mgb who needs girls any ways?Lol could u get another tv perhaps and split the cable into 2 rooms or something,or do u have a cable box.U can always go into yahoo.com click sports nba and it will display box scores click a game u want to see then click game channel another thing will pop up and it will display current stats for players teams shot charts and its updated live when a play happens.
Nice to see that blazers roll of 4 straight wonder how many more we can get.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Sounds like an excellent defensive effort. Even with our best defender and the first guy off the bench out. Box score doesn't show any minutes for Ha. Ha No play??


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Great win!

Khryapa seemed to play well, Outlaw seemed to play well, Zach was passing the rock.

It's been a while since we strung up 4 in a row. Feels good.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright I'm feeling cocky. Forget the blow out next game. I want a come from behind victory. : )


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice quote from Nate: "sometimes you f the game, sometimes the game f's you" (or something like that).


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

VI*K*TORY! :banana:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

who cares about the 2 point win(against Toronto)? look at the f'n stat sheet! 
no one reads what i write or type any way, but look at the stats!!!!
really.
if this doesn't give any one a clue as to what's to come...
this rebuilding is the real deal. 
i know all the(high profile) picks are on the bench or in the d league but...
hell.
if no one see's it. 
i guess ya'll need to be with the super models.
this win, just knowing that we won, and then lookin' at the stats.
*this win was way past cool!*
*way! past! cool!*


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

someone tell the 5th quater guys that Ukraine is europe and russia is in asia


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> someone tell the 5th quater guys that Ukraine is europe and russia is in asia


has been, altho isn't part of russia on the european continent?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> VI*K*TORY! :banana:


18 points and 12 rebounds!
:cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah viktor is a stud he did better than Paul lol


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

There was a very good point in the Oregonian's game recap tonight.

At this time last year, Portland was 15-23 with all those veterans and alot of buzz surrounding a possible playoff push.

And this year, they're 14-24.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

wastro said:


> There was a very good point in the Oregonian's game recap tonight.
> 
> At this time last year, Portland was 15-23 with all those veterans and alot of buzz surrounding a possible playoff push.
> 
> And this year, they're 14-24.



Yea you know whats also interesting to think about. I think with Darius not hurt, Portland would be about 19 and 19. I can easily think of 5 games they would have won with him on the team.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

This probably deserves its own thread, but IMO Zach has improved his game tremendously under Nate. He's no longer laser-beam focused on getting his 20 and 10. He's passing well, looking for cutters and open teammates (see tonights assists and that amazing drive/wrap-around he had in the lane a couple games ago). He's moving without the ball, and moving without demanding the ball. He's setting good screens, something I thought I'd never see. And his defense has improved. The moving, the screens and the defense are the type of things that often go unnoticed unless they are done poorly. I think he deserves credit for listening, learning and improving in all these areas. And obviously a lot of credit has to go to Nate and probably Lucas for getting through to him. But that probably deserves its own thread too.

Great to see Viktor have a great game, and the stats to put a shine on it! :banana: 

Great to hear Travis was rocking the house and impressing the opposition! :banana: 

It's a great day to be a Blazers fan!! :banana: :banana: 

:cheers:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

bballchik said:


> I'm not sure where you heard congestion but I just heard it announced that he is out with bronchitis. Call me crazy but bronchitis is much more serious than congestion which could range from a stuffy nose to a sinus infection. I think there were a lot of people calling Zach a wimp because who's to say Zach didn't just have a stuffy nose?


Who's to say he didn't have something more serious? Really, I don't understand why just because it's _possible_ he was being a hypochondriac means that he was a wimp. As you mentioned, congestion can range to a lot of things, and since Zach doesn't have a record of wimping out I see no reason to assume he did. Particularly when you consider just how bad of a game he had that night.

Anyways, as someone else mentioned I really love seeing the improvement in Zach's game. His defense is still subpar, though he _appears_ to be giving more effort on that at least. His passing has been much improved. I give him a lot of credit for his effort in this direction.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Who's to say he didn't have something more serious? Really, I don't understand why just because it's _possible_ he was being a hypochondriac means that he was a wimp. As you mentioned, congestion can range to a lot of things, and since Zach doesn't have a record of wimping out I see no reason to assume he did. Particularly when you consider just how bad of a game he had that night.


it ruins the scapegoating, if you admit that maybe there's a valid reason behind something.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> Who's to say he didn't have something more serious? Really, I don't understand why just because it's _possible_ he was being a hypochondriac means that he was a wimp. As you mentioned, congestion can range to a lot of things, and since Zach doesn't have a record of wimping out I see no reason to assume he did. Particularly when you consider just how bad of a game he had that night.
> 
> Anyways, as someone else mentioned I really love seeing the improvement in Zach's game. His defense is still subpar, though he _appears_ to be giving more effort on that at least. His passing has been much improved. I give him a lot of credit for his effort in this direction.


ugh read closer. i didn't say he was a hypochondriac or a wimp and didn't assume it was just a stuffy nose. i was trying to explain why a lot of people are ragging on him. just as there is no proof it was a serious sinus infection there is no proof that it wasn't just a stuffy nose. no one knows what it was. i'm not pretending to so you shouldn't either.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hap said:


> it ruins the scapegoating, if you admit that maybe there's a valid reason behind something.


cute hap but ps i actually like zach a lot and am not trying to make him a scapegoat. i think he has some maturing to do and with time and maturity will come consistency that will solidify him as a truly great player but i think he's done well for our team and will continue to help us as time goes by.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> cute hap but ps i actually like zach a lot and am not trying to make him a scapegoat. i think he has some maturing to do and with time and maturity will come consistency that will solidify him as a truly great player but i think he's done well for our team and will continue to help us as time goes by.


wasn't necessarily reffering to your post, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

bballchik said:


> ugh read closer. i didn't say he was a hypochondriac or a wimp and didn't assume it was just a stuffy nose. i was trying to explain why a lot of people are ragging on him. just as there is no proof it was a serious sinus infection there is no proof that it wasn't just a stuffy nose. no one knows what it was. i'm not pretending to so you shouldn't either.


I assumed since you were justifying the opinion you agreed with it. Regardless, my post remains directed at anyone who agrees with what you said. I'm not pretending I know what it was either as you would know if _you_ read closer. I merely said there's no reason to assume the worst about him as some people did.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

dear fouzilla and hap,
thank you for the clarifications and sorry for assuming your posts were aimed at me. hap has a tendency to discredit my posts and attack everything i say in a rude and condecending manner and you did quote me fouzilla. but anyways, my bad. i'll read closer next time. 
sincerely,
overdefensive disgruntled bballchik


----------

